# Hurricane Relief



## geocorn (Aug 31, 2005)

For those of you that want to help our friends in Louisiana, Mississippi and Alabama, here is the link to the Red Cross page:


http://www.redcross.org/donate/donate.html


If any of you have more links, please feel free to post them here.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 1, 2005)

From Waldo's "Better Half" , Kathy James. 


We know efforts are being made to reach and assist the human misery left behind. Many are helpless to help themselves, much less think about their suffering pets left behind to fend for themselves on roof tops or stranded among the devastation. I have discovered a *WONDERFUL* organization that goes anywhere into the world to assist stranded animals where disaster such as this has happened. NOAH*S WISH recently went into the Gaza Strip to rescue pets and farm animals left behind after their owners were forced to move out. I read about these Angels going into ravaged Tsunami countries to give veterinary care and food to the animals there and so many other areas. I have heard reporters calling this *Our Tsunami*. NOAH*S WISH is gathering to start rescue for the suffering animals today. If you would like to learn more about this group and perhaps support their cause you can find all the contact information at


www.noahswish.com















*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## masta (Sep 1, 2005)

If you work for a large corporation please check to see if they have a matching gift program. My companywill match dollar for dollar which will allowany money I donate to go twice as far!


----------



## smurfe (Dec 8, 2005)

Waldo said:


> From Waldo's "Better Half" , Kathy James.
> 
> 
> We know efforts are being made to reach and assist the human misery left behind. Many are helpless to help themselves, much less think about their suffering pets left behind to fend for themselves on roof tops or stranded among the devastation. I have discovered a *WONDERFUL* organization that goes anywhere into the world to assist stranded animals where disaster such as this has happened. NOAH*S WISH recently went into the Gaza Strip to rescue pets and farm animals left behind after their owners were forced to move out. I read about these Angels going into ravaged Tsunami countries to give veterinary care and food to the animals there and so many other areas. I have heard reporters calling this *Our Tsunami*. NOAH*S WISH is gathering to start rescue for the suffering animals today. If you would like to learn more about this group and perhaps support their cause you can find all the contact information at
> ...




I know this is an old post but I just read it today as I really didn't really have time to during the hurricanes plus seeing the fraud first hand really sickened me.I will say I truly appreciate the donations made and truly hope your donations were well placed.


I have a bad taste in my mouth from this event. Not from not getting help from the government and getting whats due to me, but toward all of those that thought they had something coming to them. Many not devastated by the hurricane stood in lines for the hand outs, taking away from those that truly needed it. 


I ran 10 calls in a 12 hours shift one day to the food stamp line. Only one of the persons I was called for was from the affected area, the rest were there for handouts. There were even people I worked with that took advantage of the system to get emergency food stamps. 


The straw that broke the camels back were the Red Cross Debit cards. I went to a fine department store to buy a bottle of cologne. This is not a cheap store and probably one of the more expensive to shop at but hey, it is the only place I can get this particular cologne at. 


When I went to pay I gave my Mastercard debit card to pay for it and I was asked if it was a Red Cross Debit card as they were not charged tax. I asked the clerk if they have had many come to the fine fragrance counter with these cards and make purchases. She said they have had many. I was sickened by this to no end. The Red Cross gave this hand out for people to buy food, clothes and the such and they were buying $100.00 bottles of cologne and perfume. 


Anyway, enough of my griping about this and I am sorry to bring it up. What I did appreciate were the thousands of people that showed up to help on their own time and dime such as the animal rescue organizations. The pets weren't there for a hand out.


In regards to the animal rescue organizations I was just wondering where this organization staged at during the rescue efforts. There was one large organization that was staged here in Gonzales at the Lamar-Dixon Expo Center which turned into a large evacuee shelter as well. I never did hear who the animal rescue organization was.


Once again, thank you for the acts of kindness and support. It was truly appreciated by many. Particularly the ones that truly needed help. I am in the affected area and I donated heavily to the efforts. I was just lucky that being from here, I knew where to place my funds to be used wisely and gave to a few local church's for their food banks that fed those in the shelters. 


Smurfe









*Edited by: smurfe *


----------

